# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der deutsche Titel steht fest



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der deutsche Titel steht fest*

						LucasFilm, seit 2012 zu Disney gehörend, hat endlich den ersten deutschen Trailer zu Star Wars: Episode 9 veröffentlicht, bei dem die deutsche Synchronstimme von Luke Skywalker zu hören ist. Wichtig dabei: Der Trailer nennt den deutschen Untertitel von Episode 9, nachdem mit "The Rise of Skywalker" zunächst der englische Titel bekannt wurde.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der deutsche Titel steht fest*


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2019)

Ich bin jetzt total überrascht!


----------



## ju5td0nt (2. Mai 2019)

super gedeutscht - beste übersetzung ever 0.o


----------



## Cobar (2. Mai 2019)

ju5td0nt schrieb:


> super gedeutscht - beste übersetzung ever 0.o



"Sternenkrieg Episode 9: Der Aufstieg von Himmelgänger"

Finde ich klasse, könnte mit dem Titel auch ne Nazi-Doku sein von nTV.


----------



## BoMbY (2. Mai 2019)

Wie hätte man das denn besser übersetzen wollen?  Welches Synonym für "Aufstieg" hättet Ihr gewählt?


----------



## keldana (2. Mai 2019)

Skywalker’s Aufstieg? ^^


----------



## Illuminatus17 (2. Mai 2019)

Warum werden Filmtitel überhaupt übersetzt? Ich mein bei Netflix und Co. wird bei uns auch immer der Originaltitel verwendet... oder sagt jemand statt House of Cards - Haus der Karten, statt The Walking Dead - Der laufende Tod, oder Game of Thrones - Spiel der Kronen? Das kling alles lächerlich. Meiner Meinung nach können sie sich die deutsche Übersetzung schenken.


----------



## empy (2. Mai 2019)

Illuminatus17 schrieb:


> Warum werden Filmtitel überhaupt übersetzt? Ich mein bei Netflix und Co. wird bei uns auch immer der Originaltitel verwendet... oder sagt jemand statt House of Cards - Haus der Karten, statt The Walking Dead - Der laufende Tod, oder Game of Thrones - Spiel der Kronen? Das kling alles lächerlich. Meiner Meinung nach können sie sich die deutsche Übersetzung schenken.



"Das Kartenhaus", "die wandelnden Toten" und "Spiel um den Thron" klingen vielleicht schon ein bisschen besser. Man kann das schon auch in gut machen (aber zumindest mal sinngemäß richtig), passiert aber selten.


----------



## Scholdarr (2. Mai 2019)

Um ehrlich zu sein ist der englische Originaltitel eigentlich noch sperriger. Ich finde jedenfalls nicht, dass der deutsche Titel schlechter wäre als der englische.


----------



## RtZk (2. Mai 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> "Sternenkrieg Episode 9: Der Aufstieg von Himmelgänger"
> 
> Finde ich klasse, könnte mit dem Titel auch ne Nazi-Doku sein von nTV.



Die damalige Übersetzung war Krieg der Sterne, und es hieß auch nicht Imperator sondern Kaiser. Keine Ahnung was einem diese verenglischung des deutschen Sprachgebrauchs bringt.


----------



## MESeidel (2. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt total überrascht!


Das Problem ist, das englische Skywalker kann sowohl Einzahl (eine Person mit dem Name) und Mehrzahl (die Dynastie) sein.
Diese Doppeldeutigkeit war nicht übersetzbar.


----------



## Narbennarr (3. Mai 2019)

Man die Star Wars Trilogie, eine legendäre Filmreihe. Wurde dann mit einem unglaublichen Aufsehen später um 3 Episoden erweitert, die nicht jeder Mag...aber das hat eingeschlafen. Jetzt wird einem jedes Jahr einer hingeworfen. Eine Legende wird zum Fließband...herrlich


----------

